# Fish ID



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I have not targeted sunfish since my youth but ran into this remarkable specimen while bass fishing last week. My guess was green sunfish but after looking it up, it appears the state record is just under a pound so if this is a greeny, it must be a good one. About 10" I believe and pic does not do justice to how thick it was! Can somebody help confirm the ID? Thanks!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Think it’s a pumpkinseed I’m no bluegill specialist though.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

And 


Farmhand said:


> Think it’s a pumpkinseed I’m no bluegill specialist though.


if it is it says the record is only .75 lbs


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks like a Green Sunfish to me.


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

yes green sunfish


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Could be a giant longear also


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Could be a hybrid? Whatever it is, it’s a nice one!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like the green sunfish I catch at a friends pond. 
sherman


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

Hybrid that's the fish I received from jones fish hatchery when I stocked my pond last year


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like a hybrid bluegill. They are a cross from a male bluegill and female green sunfish


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Yep, It's a big'un! --Tim


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

That’s a huge pure Green Sunfish.


----------

